# Sticky  C.A.R.E.S. Outline



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

A good number of people have asked me how CARES works. Here is an outline of the program. It is geared at the moment to clubs, organizations and societies to become members but CARES is working on memberships for individuals too. So all hobbyists who are not part of any organization, please be patient. A database to allow everybody to become a member is in the works.

There is also a misconception that CARES would provide the fish. That is not the case but we will certainly help you find them and put you in contact with the person that maintains them. The rest will be up to you.

*The Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Outline*

A warm welcome and thank you for your participation in the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program!

1) The C.A.R.E.S. (Conservation, Awareness, Recognition and Responsibility, Encouragement, Sharing and Support) Preservation Program is based on the critical and timely significance of Conservation, our Awareness, as hobbyists, of the issues involved, the public Recognition of members, our Responsibilities as fishkeepers, member Encouragement, Sharing of fish and data, and Support for those who take part in playing a vital role in ensuring a positive future for species-at-risk.

2) The purpose of the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program is to encourage hobbyists worldwide to devote tank space to one or more species-at-risk, while forming an information network between aquarists, scientists, and conservationists.

3) The C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program has four major objectives:
a) to bring AWARENESS to the critical situation of fish in nature, while educating and stressing the importance of our roles as RESPONSIBLE aquarists;
b) to RECOGNIZE, ENCOURAGE, and offer SUPPORT to hobbyists who maintain species-at-risk;
c) to SHARE fish as well as data and experiences through notes, graphing, and manuscripts so that others may learn to maintain those identical, and similar species; and
d) to PRESERVE species-at-risk for future generations.

4) The C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program may be implemented by societies, educational institutions, and independent aquarium retailers, as all are encouraged and welcome to participate!

5) Within the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.., a Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Support Team has been formed, consisting of dedicated individuals who are willing and ready to assist you in any manner possible to be certain that your experience with maintaining species-at-risk is a positive one. 
With your help, members of your Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Support Team are also encouraged to participate in networking on a larger scale in the sharing of your data with others. The status of species-at-risk is under constant change as a result of the rapid degradation of the natural habitat. Your help and skills will be invaluable in developing intercommunications to move the C.A.R.E.S. Program forward with speed and efficiency in the rescue of our fishes from global extinction.

As you embark on the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program

6) You will receive a copy of the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Introduction.

7) You will receive a copy of the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Outline.

8) You will receive and have access to current updates of the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Conservation Priority Species-at-Risk List.

How to get started 
9) Enter all species on the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Registration Sheet that you are currently maintaining and which are listed on the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species-at-Risk List. Please be prepared to enter where or from whom you obtained your fish, and the approximate date of acquisition.

10) Enter all species on the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Search List that are found on the current C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species-at-Risk List, and for which you would like more information about, or assistance in locating.

11) A C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species Journal is issued to Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Members for each species entered on the sign-up sheet that has been verified and accepted into C.A.R.E.S. This journal provides easy-to-follow suggestions and space for recording observations and data on your species-at-risk.
As soon as you receive your first CARES Species Journal
Congratulations!!!
You are now a Member of the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program!

12) A master copy of the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Membership/Species Information Book is made available to the general membership. This book contains detailed information, sharing data and experiences through notes made in the Species Journals in order that others may learn to maintain those same and similar species.

13) Recognition of Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Members is made through regular publication in the ASW Newsletter and on the website. An updated list is kept in prominent view at the front table or on a bulletin board at meetings, as well as by other creative means arrived at and agreed to by the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Support Team.

14) A Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Certificate of Recognition is awarded annually for each species registered and accepted into C.A.R.E.S. within that year.

15) Four colored seals ~ gold, green, blue, and red ~ are presented annually to be added to the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Certificate of Recognition for further recognition of ultimate achievements.

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ A gold seal is awarded for the achievement of clearing at least one tank ~ and saving a fish through your dedication to, and membership in, the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program. The gold seal is automatically awarded with receipt of the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Certificate of Recognition.
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ A green seal is awarded for compiling the notes that you have entered into your C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species Journal and sharing the knowledge that you have gained regarding your C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species-at-Risk through the submission of an article to Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. Newsletter and the subsequent publication of that article. 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ A blue seal is awarded for sharing fry of your registered C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species-at-Risk with a member of your society, and having those fry be registered into your societyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program, or for donating fry of your registered C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species-at-Risk to a Species Maintenance Program (SMP). 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ A red seal is awarded for sharing fry of your registered C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species-at-Risk with a hobbyist or school from another society or educational organization who has instituted the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program and having those fry be registered into that organization's C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program.

16) For each succeeding year that you continue to maintain a species enrolled in the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program, a small red longevity seal is added, forming a line across your C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Certificate of Recognition. 
A certificate with four colored seals, gold, green, blue, and red, and a solid row of small red longevity seals is the ultimate level of C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Membership Achievement per C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Species.

17) All eligible fry of registered Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. CARES species will be awarded 20 additional points in the Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. Breeders Award Program.

18) The Ã¢â‚¬Â¦.. C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Ã¢â‚¬Å"Member of the Year AwardÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## fishsafari (Nov 11, 2010)

Is there a group/club that is affiliated with CARES near Charlotte, NC? I am setting up a tank for Lake Victorian Cichlids, and I've searched around a lot for groups closer to me and haven't found any.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Thank you for your interest in CARES.
The member organizations are listed on the CARES website.
http://www.carespreservation.com/members.html


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Whats frustrating about this is finding information on the fish to make an educated guess on which species to work with. Looking over the list of astatotilapia & Haplochromis species. You cant find a pic of most of them on the internet. No wonder they're endangered. No one knows what they look like to find them! I keep yellow Labs right now. Wouldnt mind helping out if one is compatible.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Whats frustrating about this is finding information on the fish to make an educated guess on which species to work with. Looking over the list of astatotilapia & Haplochromis species. You cant find a pic of most of them on the internet. No wonder they're endangered. No one knows what they look like to find them! I keep yellow Labs right now. Wouldnt mind helping out if one is compatible.


Well, I have good news for you. CARES is lucky enough to have one of the leading specialists on Victorian cichlids on board and I am sure that he is more then willing to help you out. His name is Greg Steeves ([email protected]). Send him an e-mail and ask about the species you are interested in.


----------

